# So what the hell is everyone doing?



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Who is currently involved in some serious ish with their 240's?? I know of OldBrit, 93BlackSER, azRPS13, myself... Anyone else? Who is actually getting their hands dirty??? Just kind of a roll call thing I guess for the month of March-April 2004. Tell us what your doing... especially the people that I listed. Do tell, do tell... :cheers:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

im getting my n1 soon!.....i never thought 400 dollars would be so hard to get!

ive got the dash for RHD but i need my clip before im gonna install that.my hands would be permanently greased up right now but i have this terrible issue of money...during the summer ill make a shitload though...i hope

my bros comin home soon so he will prolly help get the ball rollin and lend me cash.i lent him so much money when he was in high school...but i think your project is by far the best on this forum you did good with it opium :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

basically i'm working on getting my car running again with the KA24E in it. it's got a couple bugs to get worked out and then i drive it for a couple weeks, head to canada, get my CA installed, and drive home. the guy doing my install is waiting on a new wiring harness and it should be there this week. then it's just me getting my loan signed through and making arrangements to get there. after that i'll be getting some gauges and such and an LSD of some sort, followed by some suspension parts. it'll take a little longer than expected because i'm not getting all the hours i want at work. when my CA gets installed, i'm also getting a FMIC and a 3inch turbo back exhaust made. turbo timer is first on the list of things to get tho. from there...who knows....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I got a stainless twin dump pipe and a set of camber tops sitting in my room that need to go on. Thats pretty tame though.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm trying to get my 240 runing smooth again... just needa change out the belts... which i will do in the summer


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

my 90' hatch is in the works. first a new exhuast system, nonperformance, i just have holes all over this 'flowmaster' exhuast. then engine mounts cuz hte engine is a little shaking bitch, and tomorrow ill have new brake lines hopefully, my right rear leaks brake fluid.
after all this is done, ill being to save up for rb, depends on how the engine behaves. if it behaves badly then switch, other wise my cash goes to five lug conversion and some type m rims(16's). then the windows that have 240sx written on it will be replaced with 180sx ones, and the taillight also. :thumbup:


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

At 10:35 tonight my baby came alive!!!! After much hard work i got my SR20 swap running in my 92. From the crap i put up with from Roadways about my clip, to the bogus info on the internet, and the essential parts that came up missing, i was able to open the throttle up and hear that great hissing sound. Tommorow ive got to clean up the wiring and get my new seats.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

I just ordered my S13 clip for my 90 fastback, got it from Do-Luck, and its comin from japan as we speak!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Damn! I'm surprised with a response like this. Good to see that some of us aren't just a bunch of mis-informed/guided post whores that do nothing but post all day. Good work everyone :cheers: Makes me happy to see all this.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Damn! I'm surprised with a response like this. Good to see that some of us aren't just a bunch of mis-informed/guided post whores that do nothing but post all day. Good work everyone :cheers: Makes me happy to see all this.


lol like vspec and drift.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> lol like vspec and drift.


yeah, except drift doesnt really give information. he just flames people.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i give information once in awhile... 

and i don't post whore all day... i got school :fluffy:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i need to buy a 240 first...

been workin on the max and OTHER peoples maximas/altimas/sentras/240s

replaced the rear suspension on crazy2002mexican's 240 this weekend!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm checking every other 30minutes to see if my 240 is still in the driveway..


----------



## smokey79 (Mar 22, 2004)

I just bought mine, and I'm looking for a good suspension kit for it as we speak. That's gonna be first. Then I'm gonna do a swap I think.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> i'm checking every other 30minutes to see if my 240 is still in the driveway..


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

I am waiting on my tax return that comes in this week so I can order a new headgasket and head studs. Then I get to replace my headgasket and then get my valvecover powder coated aswell. Also my SAFC2 is due in tomorrow and I need to order my 3" downpipe and then get the fuel all setup. Then my SR will be running nice and we will see.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i hope me posting this is appropiate, but every time i step on the gas, it makes a shit load of clicking sounds, like a shit load of crickets chirping on the microphone. engine mounts, maybe???


----------



## Skunk (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm just CHILLIN  waiting for some cash so I can start working on my car


----------



## ARSmotoRsports (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm finishing my boring old SR silvia swap... but I'm also doing a wide-body conversion on it as well. Adding a Chargespeed kit to the works, too...

Actually, my wife and I are dumping 10 grand into the freakin thing over the next month  It should be pretty nice when we're done, though...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Unfortunately since i was forced to get rid of my 240, we are working on my buddy's 240. Just for shits n giggles were turbocharging the KA until he can find a place to get a RB26 so we can swap that in. He made the manifold a couple days ago so now we just gotta put the shit together. Hopefully this weekend. T3/T4 turbo and the mother fucker wants to boost 12 lbs. I hope he doesnt cuz i wouldnt feel like takin the motor out an hour after we finish puttin the turbo in.


----------



## smokey79 (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah I wouldn't boost that KA more than 10 lbs.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well next week i am gona start putting my intercooler on my car  and my new exhaust. I juts got the Greddy Titanium Exhaust. Hope ill have some pics of it soon. But first i need to rest cause in the past 2 weeks i havent sleep shit cause of fucking finals today is my last final thank god. I am writitng this message in class


----------



## Glenn (San Jose (May 1, 2002)

I am waiting to get back my 240 from the bodyshop this Friday after being in there for the last few months. Then it is time to do the final touches to get it ready to hit the tracks (Laguna Seca, Thunderhill, Streets of Willows, ButtonWillow), 240SX convention, and SERCA convention this spring and summer. 

To do list:

1. Install brake proportioning valve to better balance the bias. Got a little too much rear bias at the moment.

2. Install some better S15 front seats that I found a good deal on.

3. Remove ghetto carpeting in rear where seats used to be and replace with CF panels.

4. Remove automatic dummy belts and replace with normal manual shoulder belts for the street.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

what a bunch of losers




:asleep:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Yeah... sorry guys I've been busy tryin to finish moving and planning for my engine... Its still not in yet but hopefully this weekend i will get to do it... 
I like the poolside view i got at my new apartments DROOOOOOOLLLLLLL... Im surprised how many keg parties happen by this pool... makes for good times and hours of video footage (muahahahahaha)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

huh?? huh?? i just heard "keg parties"..


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

and hes in AZ too!...but wait a sec...you cant drive


----------



## smokey79 (Mar 22, 2004)

Keg parties are for underage children. But I love the drunken slutty teenage girls!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> Yeah... sorry guys I've been busy tryin to finish moving and planning for my engine... Its still not in yet but hopefully this weekend i will get to do it...
> I like the poolside view i got at my new apartments DROOOOOOOLLLLLLL... Im surprised how many keg parties happen by this pool... makes for good times and hours of video footage (muahahahahaha)


 video tapes? eh... i would go down there and join them!!! :givebeer:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

smokey79 said:


> Keg parties are for underage children. But I love the drunken slutty teenage girls!


shut up. you're probably ugly, fat, and hairy who try to rape girls over the internet

jk 

kelso: shaddap


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he tries to cyber with them over the net... but then they warn him to 100%

*PWN3D!!1!!!*


----------



## smokey79 (Mar 22, 2004)

Damn you guys got me. Shit, you guys are freakin good.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> shut up. you're probably ugly, fat, and hairy who try to rape girls over the internet


That was you  But you said you were athletic and toned?!?!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

jeong is... he's a monster...

wait... wait

more like a dinosaur!

JEONGASAURUS!!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> jeong is... he's a monster...
> 
> wait... wait
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH i like that nickname :fluffy:

i'm a 15yo sophomore that played varsity football in a 5A high school who were state runner ups last season. i was 2nd string but i don't like my position..i was also on just about all of the special teams. i'm about 5'7", 5'8", weigh about 155 pounds. i bench 255lbs, squat 365, and power clean 220. i run the 40yd dash in 4.8s. i'm also ranked top 3% in class and am taking AP calc BC, AP physics B, and AP bio as a sophomore. that's about it.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

uhh, my name is alex and i have a drinking problem. oh, wait this isnt AA.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i was also on just about all of the special teams.


tell us something we dont know :dumbass: 
:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> i bench 255lbs, squat 365, and power clean 220.


thats it?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> uhh, my name is alex and i have a drinking problem. oh, wait this isnt AA.


Hi my name is Opium, and I'm going to turn vsp3c into an alcoholic


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi my name is Chris and I am currently flicking boogers at my computer screen then molding them into lil shapes like moons stars circles eggplants and lil vaginas is there any help for someone like me? I have a collection if you wanna see :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

how far can you flick one? lets get a contest going


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I just spilled an entire can of coke on my keyboard


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haha, good to see Joel getting with some off topic skills  :cheers:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

smokey you ugly loser who probably has a honda civic (it's easy to deny that shit on the internet) take your honda and drive off a pier bitch. fool need alcohol to get slutty girls. he so ugly. and alcohol gets ugly ppl laid.

and joel, very good to see you goin off topic, i never seen you do something off topic.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> alcohol gets ugly ppl laid.


Im not that ugly. My mom says girls will like me for my personality after the boose kicks in so HA!!!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Im not that ugly. My mom says girls will like me for my personality after the boose kicks in so HA!!!


iwasnt talkin to you but since you addressed my ass...
screw your mom already, she aint a chick, she just a...mom. they say they know best but they dont, she said that so your feelings wouldnt be hurt.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> My mom



Your mom??? GRrrrr.. she got a sister ??? Grrrr!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

i like cake.........


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> how far can you flick one? lets get a contest going


I can hit the ceiling if it's a really big one but mostly just a couple feet........ :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Your mom??? GRrrrr.. she got a sister ??? Grrrr!


stop hitting on everybody's moms.. me-->







<-- opium


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> stop hitting on everybody's moms.. me-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but I like mom's they rock dude!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^^ Exactly :thumbup: If it wasn't for moms, most of us wouldn't have anyone to love . so what if I choose to spread that love on to other peoples families  :givebeer:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> ^^ Exactly :thumbup: If it wasn't for moms, most of us wouldn't have anyone to love . so what if I choose to spread that love on to other peoples families  :givebeer:


DING DING DING we have a winner bob tell him what he won.....A brand new milf!!!!!!!!! barely used cheap


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

apachewolf - you are one strange dude.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> apachewolf - you are one strange dude.


thanks that's the nicest thing anyone has ever said......


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> apachewolf - you are one strange dude.


 he drives a sentra wut do u expect


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you arent funny. mine wasnt a sentra, it was an SE-R.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

never said you had a sentra 

apachewoolf 
Nissan Enthusiast




Join Date: Mar 2004
Location: Ft. Campbell Ky
Car: *96 nissan sentra*
Posts: 76


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i thought you were implying that since people who drive sentra's are strange, and i had a sentra, that i was strange as well. get all that?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> mine wasnt a sentra, it was an SE-R.





> and i had a sentra


hmmmmm someone is being shaddy


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

jordan, you ARE strange.. you queer monkey


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey, i may be strange, but i'm not a queer monkey. and at least i can drive my S13, sort of.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahaha techincally neither of you can drive your S13's right now...

only i can :jump:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

har har :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

mine still looks better than yours. and at least i can afford to buy aftermarket parts for it. you cant. high school loser.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

go ahead and buy ur aftermarkt parts then you can tow it to the shows and show it off to people


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

or i can just swap in the CA and forget about the POS KA. yes, i said it. the KA is a POS.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

or buy my S14


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> or i can just swap in the CA and forget about the POS KA. yes, i said it. the KA is a POS.


 UH UHHHHH OH NO YOU DIDDANT!!!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

um...yeah, actually i did.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea the KA is kindof a POS... but i still like it... 

it has potential. just no one wants to keep them


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

a KA24DE isnt so bad, but i dont want the SOHC. i still want a CA over anything tho.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm looking for one...


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

I bought one the middle of last week and am thinkin what the first thing I should do to it is. :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

VA_DRIFTER said:


> I bought one the middle of last week and am thinkin what the first thing I should do to it is. :cheers:



RB swap


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm not sure if I want to go that far cuz I'm just getting started in the drift scene. I was originally thinkin about a SR20 swap but then I got to thinkin that maybe I should just get a turbo for the KA.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

holy shit, that sounds like me about a month ago!... VA, im sure you'll change your mind about alota shit


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Yeah I probably will, this makes my 3rd car so I guess you can say I already have. :idhitit:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

VA_DRIFTER said:


> I bought one the middle of last week and am thinkin what the first thing I should do to it is. :cheers:


sell it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i bet you get a lot of wheel rub with that dropped 240


----------

